# Premie colt. Just thought I'd share.



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What a great ending  I'm glad he's alright now!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh what a horrible start to such a precious life. I'd glad he's doing so much better!


----------

